# Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!



## Urlauber (30. August 2005)

Hallo @ all,

ich habe mich diese Jahr im Juni auf die Suche nach dem gigantischen Alligator-Hecht in Texas gemacht-und ihn sogar gefunden!

Ich erlebte eine außergewöhnliche Fischerei und so konnte ich mit meinem Angelpartner in einer Woche über ein Dutzend dieser urtümlichen Fische in Gewichten von 40 bis 134 lbs fangen!Wahnsinn!! #6 

Da ich nun die nötigen Kontakte und Informationen habe,möchte ich zwischen Mai und Juni nächsten Jahres nocheinmal für 1-2 Wochen dorthin fliegen um diese tollen Fische zu fangen.Auf diesem Wege suche ich nun 2 Angler,die Lust hätten mich zu begleiten.Es gibt in meinen Augen eine Fanggarantie für Fische in der Gewichtsklasse von 40-80 Pfund!!Fische zwischen 80 und 120 Pfund werden wöchentlich gefangen,alles was darüber liegt (bis etwa 200 Pfund) ist möglich und wird jedes Jahr gefangen!! Solch eine Fischerei sucht seinesgleichen!! Meine Vorstellungen übertraf die durchgeführte Reise um ein Vielfaches!!
Gefischt wird in einem Fluß,vom verankerten Boot,mit toten Köderfischen.Das Gerät sollte sehr kräftig sein!

Ich muß gestehen,dass solch ein Trip sehr anstrengend und schweißtreibend ist,denn in Texas ist es in dieser Jahreszeit sehr,sehr heiß!!Ein wenig körperliche Fitness sollte mitgebracht werden.

Die Kosten vor Ort betragen für 7 volle Tage fischen allerdings etwa 1000 €.Hierin sind enthalten: Guide,Boot,Benzin,Köder,evtl.Leihgeschirr,Abholservice vom Flughafen und alle Fahrten mit dem Auto.(Wir fuhren etwa 2500 Kilometer in einer Woche!!)

Hinzu kommt noch der Flug nach Texas,Übernachtung im Motel und ein wenig Fast food...Sicherlich nicht ganz billig,aber dafür handelt es sich um ein echtes Abenteuer!Wichtig:Ich verdiene nichts daran,sondern suche einfach nur 2 Begleitpersonen!Alles ist privat organisiert und absolut individuell.Buchen kann man sowas von Europa aus nirgendwo!!!

Wer sich nun angesprochen fühlt und Lust hätte solch einen Trip durchzuführen,kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden oder auch hier im Forum Fragen stellen.Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen,auf diesem Wege 2 nette Angler für solch eine Reise zu finden!!

Ich habe nochmal ein Bild meines größten Alligator-Hechtes angehängt,damit man sich ein Bild von dem Zielfisch machen kann.Der Fisch wog 134 lbs und war 1,97 Meter lang.


Gruß,Florian |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (30. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Geiles Teil!
Kannst Du mal genauer erläutern, mit was für Gerät Ihr gefischt habt? Und wie lange drillt man so einen häßlichen Fisch?


----------



## Urlauber (30. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo Sailfisch,

als Gerät verwendeten wir eigentlich "normales" Wallergeschirr.Also Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 200-400 Gramm,0,50 mm geflochtene Schnur auf 6500 Shimano US-Baitrunner.Ausserdem 1-2 kg schwere tote Köderfische (auch halbiert) am 3/0 bis 5/0 Drillingshaken und einem starken Stahlvorfach angeknüpft.

Der Drill ähnelt dem eines großen Welses,das bedeutet die großen Fische blieben tief und ließen sich schwer heranpumpen im Wechsel mit kraftvollen Fluchten.Die Drilldauer eines 100 Pfünders beträgt etwa 20 Minuten.Kleinere Fische sind entsprechend schneller am Boot,kämpfen aber dafür etwas spritziger und springen im Drill auch schon mal aus dem Wasser.
Kurz: Seeehr aufregend!!!

Gruß,Florian #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

NUN JA 
urlauber 
ich weiß nicht so recht, 
was ich von dir halten soll 
bzw. nach deinem Beitrag nach so langer Mitgliedschaft


!!!???


----------



## Urlauber (30. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

@ Hechthunter

Hääh? Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? ;+ 

Gruß,Florian


----------



## Sailfisch (30. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> NUN JA
> urlauber
> ich weiß nicht so recht,
> was ich von dir halten soll
> ...



Was sollen bitte solche Andeutungen?  #d  #d  #d 
Entweder Du gibst Butter bei die Fische, oder Klappe halten!


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hi Urlauber,

eine Frage noch. 

Wie wird dieser Fisch gelandet?

@Hechthunter21   |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Alf Stone (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Naja ich hab mal gegoogelt und etwas über ein Hecht-Alligator gefunden..., so wird wohl auch der Missisippi-Alligator genannt. Dat ist aber ein Krokodil und die will ich nicht fangen.
Also ich verstehe schon was Hechthunter meint, klingt auf den ersten Blick recht unglaubwürdig und so ein Bild könnte ja auch gefaked sein. Sowas soll ja ab und an mal vorkommen...


----------



## honeybee (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich hab mal gegoogelt und etwas über ein Hecht-Alligator gefunden..., so wird wohl auch der Missisippi-Alligator genannt. Dat ist aber ein Krokodil und die will ich nicht fangen.
> Also ich verstehe schon was Hechthunter meint, klingt auf den ersten Blick recht unglaubwürdig und so ein Bild könnte ja auch gefaked sein. Sowas soll ja ab und an mal vorkommen...


 
Hab da mal bissl was gegoogelt zum Alligator Gar...weil so heist der http://floridafisheries.com/Fishes/gar.html#alligator


----------



## Murphy88 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

... und hier noch eine schöne Seite:

Die größte Art ist der _*Alligatorhecht*_ (_Lepisosteus spatula_), der in den Zuflüssen des Golfs von Mexiko lebt. Er wird 3-4 m lang. Das höchste nachweisbare Gewicht bisher waren 137 kg. Unter den amerikanischen Sportfischern gilt er als beliebtes Angelobjekt. Diese Art lässt bei weitem das am stärksten begrenzte Verbreitungsgebiet unter sämtlichen Knochenhechten erkennen, denn man findet den Kaimanfisch ausschließlich in den Südstaaten der USA.
http://www.das-tierlexikon.de/knochenhechte.htm


----------



## Regentaucher (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen bitte solche Andeutungen?  #d  #d  #d
> Entweder Du gibst Butter bei die Fische, oder Klappe halten!




Hehe....besser hätt ichs nicht ausdrücken können.

Dumme Angewohnheit vieler Leute alles in Frage zu stellen!

Ich freu mich für den Urlauber :m  Würde mir aber mehr Fotos und Berichte wünschen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Da hätt ich doch aber auch gerne nen Bericht für unser Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Kannst Dich ja mal per Mail mit mir in Verbidung setzen.
Noch ne Frage (als Koch eigentlich logisch):
Schmecken die Viecher??


----------



## fette beute (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

sowas hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen,da kann ich nur sagen :wie in einem land vor unserer zeit. petri heil toller fang#6 #6 #6


----------



## Urlauber (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo @ all,

hui,da kommen ja sogar ein paar Antworten zusammen...Ich versuche sie mal nacheinander zu beantworten:

@posengucker
Dem ausgedrillten Fisch wird an der Bordwand eine Schlinge um den Körper gelegt und dann mit einem kurzen Ruck ins Boot geholt.Wird m.E. beim Störangeln ebenso gemacht.

@Alf Stone/honeybee
Das Bild ist definitiv nicht gefaked,es handelt sich um den Fisch,den honeybee "ergoogelt" hat.In Amerika unter Gator Gar bekannt.

@ Regentaucher/fette Beute
Vielen dank,dass ihr euch mit mir freut! #6 

@Murphy
Genau das ist die lateinische Bezeichnung!! #6 

@Thomas
Da ich hin und wieder für die Rute und Rolle arbeite,waren die Jungs von der R&R natürlich erste Adresse für einen Artikel,und er wird in diesem Winter erscheinen...Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Anfrage!  

@Hechthunter
Ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht wie du deine Anspielung meintest.. ;+ Kannst du dich nochmal etwas klarer ausdrücken?

Damit der verdacht des Fakes weggewischt wird,hänge ich noch ein weiteres Bild an...

Gruß,Florian |wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

alter Falter #t Da stellst du die Füße in´s Wasser ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich würd da nicht mal für eine Sekunde die Hand reinhalten !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo Florian |wavey:

sorry 
für meinen comment in der kürze gestern...|kopfkrat
hatte beim erst Lesen ein "ungutes Bauch-Gefühl" von wegen   
Werbung  Eigennutz  etc.  

Sorry dafür und auch den anderen Boardies  sei dies gesagt ...da ja einige was zu meinem Beitrag geschrieben haben!!!
So hoffe das ist damit aus der Welt bzw. vom Tisch & aus dem Kopf...

 "FREUNDSCHAFT"

Doch zur Sache ...noch etwas !
Hab ein Jahr lang in Alabama gelebt & gearbeitet & hatte auch die Zeit diesen Urwüchsig Aussehenden Fisch zu beangeln wenn gleich zu wenig Freizeit da war wg.6Tage Woche/11 Std.Tag etc...bla bla
u.a am Jordan- Damm sowie dem Alabama River & Mississippi River u.v.a
der größte der mir an die Catfish-Montage ging war etwas über 1.30 Meter & wenn ich nicht geschlafen hätte, 
denke ich heute noch Ihn nicht gefangen zu haben .
Da die Anatomie des Maul´s mehr wie bemerkenswert ist wenn man sich die Zahnstellungen & den sowas von Spitz zulaufenden Kiefer ansieht...!

und als Speisefisch wird er nicht sehr geschätzt in Äläbämä...#d


----------



## Joka (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

uiui was für ein Brocken #6

aber um Thomas seine Frage noch mal aufzugreifen.....schmecken die,habt ihr die gegessen?

und nicht das du glaubst ich glaube dir nicht aber hast du noch mehr Bilder?
ich schau mir solche Bilder immer gerne an


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



> @Thomas
> Da ich hin und wieder für die Rute und Rolle arbeite,waren die Jungs von der R&R natürlich erste Adresse für einen Artikel,und er wird in diesem Winter erscheinen...Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Anfrage!


Hab ich kein Problem mit.
Da wir keinen Wert auf Exklusvität legen, könn(t)en wir da trotzdem was veröffentlichen, werden aber wohl die R+R - Jungs nicht mitmachen )


----------



## Urlauber (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo nochmal,

die Frage mit dem Essen hatte ich glatt übersehen! #c  Also wir haben striktes catch and release betrieben und alle Fische zurückgesetzt.Allerdings sind die Gator Gars auch nicht sonderlich beliebt als Speisefisch.

@Hechthunter
Alles klar!Kein Problem! |wavey: 

Ich würde natürlich schon gerne noch ein paar Bilder einstellen,aber ich habe sie den Jungs von der R&R excklusiv versprochen und möchte da nicht vorgreifen.Wie gesagt,im Winter wird ein Artikel über die Reise erscheinen,vorher möchte ich keine weiteren Bilder einstellen.Sorry!

Trotzdem möchte ich nocheinmal darauf hinweisen,dass ich 2 Mitreisende für das nächste Jahr suche.Für solche außergewöhnlichen Trips ist es nicht ganz einfach Interessierte zu finden,deshalb versuche ich es mit Hilfe dieses Forums...Wer sich also angesprochen fühlt,sollte sich gerne bei mir melden! :g 

Gruß,Florian


----------



## Sailfisch (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> "FREUNDSCHAFT"


 |good:  |good:  |good: 



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Äläbämä...#d



Der war gut!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fitti (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Warum kann ich mal wieder die "Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken" nicht öffnen (z.B.in diesem), habe aber kein Problem wenn mehrer Bilder eingefügt sind, diese zu öffnen  |kopfkrat


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hi Urlauber,

danke für die Info. Auch wenn er sich mit Wallergeschirr fangen lässt und sich wie ein Waller verhält, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen bei dem Fisch den Wallergriff anzusetzen .

Wusste garnicht, daß der Stör so ins Boot gehoben wird.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> @Hechthunter
> Alles klar!Kein Problem! |wavey:
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich nocheinmal darauf hinweisen,dass ich 2 Mitreisende für das nächste Jahr suche.Für solche außergewöhnlichen Trips ist es nicht ganz einfach Interessierte zu finden,deshalb versuche ich es mit Hilfe dieses Forums...Wer sich also angesprochen fühlt,sollte sich gerne bei mir melden! :g
> ...



na dann iss ja alles klar...#6
pssst : wann soll es denn losgehen & wie lange!?#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> alter Falter #t Da stellst du die Füße in´s Wasser ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die 3-4m lang werden können, ist das ja auch nicht so angeraten, könnten ja mal umgekehrt Spaß am Greifen von Anglern haben.  #t 
Ist ja schon bei aktiven Großhechten bei uns nicht so ohne, weil die auch mal nach Händchen schnappen können, aber ein Multi-Meter könnte weit mehr Hunger haben und das Alligator-Maul hat der bestimmt nicht so ohne jeden Grund. Sieht jedenfalls nicht wie ein Planktonfresser aus.


----------



## Case (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hab vor Jahren mal eine Unterwasserrepotage über die Viecher gesehen. War in einem Nationalpark, angeln nicht erlaubt. Die standen da in Rudeln mit 10/20 Stück..Einfach gigantisch.

Case


----------



## Fitti (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

hab das "Vieh" jetzt gesehen, also der ist ja Hammer !!Wie lang und dick muss da das Stahlvorfach sein  :m


----------



## Timmy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> hab das "Vieh" jetzt gesehen, also der ist ja Hammer !!Wie lang und dick muss da das Stahlvorfach sein  :m



2 Meter Abschleppseil!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo Leute,
habe seit Jahren das 2. Bild von diesem Hechtfisch gesehen!
Ich habe hier irgendwo noch eine alte Blinker,Rute-Rolle,etc. liegen.
Da dachte ich damals erst,es sei die Aprilausgabe!grins.....

Nein,aber diese Fische gibt es und es stand ein Bericht über diese Fischart im Heft!

Schöne Woche noch an alle!!!
Gruß TestsiegerNRW (Dirk).


----------



## sebastian (22. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

boah megafische, wobei schwimmen würd ich da nicht gehn sind ja extrem große Fischen und bös ausschaun tun die, Wahnsinn !!!!!


----------



## alcCapone (24. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hab mal noch nach paar Bildern gegoogelt...

Man... dass sieht aus wie ein Gavial mit Flossen (Auch wenn er Alligator im Namen hat)!!! :z

Viecher gibts!!!


----------



## Fabio (24. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Diese Fische sieht man häufig auf den amerikan. BOWHUNTER-Seiten, nur das die da kein C&R betreiben......lg fabio


----------



## SbirolinoSchlumpf (24. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

|schild-g zu dem Tier aus der Urzeit!!! RESPEKT!!! Und pass beim Abhaken blos auf die Finger auf, sonst ists aus mit der Angelei .


----------



## sebastian (25. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

omg das foto mit dem alten mann und dem Fisch davor is org. Der is sowas von gigantisch das gibts ja nicht, wenn der den Haken tiefer drinn hat is vorbei mit der Abhakerei oder ? dann muss man den doch umbringen ?
Oder gibts da eigene Meterlange Zangen ?  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

@wastl 

so ein Foto kann man auch mit einem 60er Hecht machen Man muss nur weit genung hinterm Fisch stehen  

Aber mal zum Thema: 
Vom verankerten Boot, mit Köfi auf diese Giganten... WOW.. das stell ich mir mal so richtig geil vor #6


----------



## sebastian (25. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

wenn er 3-4m hat und 137kg schwer is stell ich mir das richtig arg vor  ich glaub ich hätt sogar Angst


----------



## alcCapone (25. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Foto kann man auch mit einem 60er Hecht machen Man muss nur weit genung hinterm Fisch stehen



Das is zwar richtig, aber gibt es keine Blendeneinstellung (so groß) das noch soviel Tiefenschärfe da ist, dass sowohl der Fisch(60cm)  als auch der Mann scharf (naja, für die Zeit) sind!

Gruß,
alcC.


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Stell Dir vor, Du sitzt am Vereinsteich mit KöFi auf Zander an, hast 'nen Biss und dann taucht so'n Urviech auf...

Mann, würde ich rennen !!!


----------



## sebastian (26. September 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Irgendwie bin ich froh das diese Gefahr auf dem Teich wo ich angle nicht besteht 
Ich denk ich würde auch rennen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. November 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

einfach nur geil...leider ist der Urlaub schon verplant für nä. Jahr...2 Wochen Snowboarden, 2 Wochen Norwegen o. Island und 2 Wochen Ostfriesland...
...aber für 2007 wäre das mal ne Erlebnis...
greetz


----------



## Gadus (24. November 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Wow!!! Was für Tiere. Direkt aus dem Jurassic Park. 
Die besten Glückwünsche auch von mir:m
Wir hatten eventuell nächtes Jahr vor nach Florida zu reisen. Ich weiß jetzt schon was ich dort versuchen werde. Juhuuuu!
Gruß und Petri Heil 
Gadus


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

sehen ja hammerhart aus !!!!!
kannst mir mal Infos über das genaue Verbreitungsgebiet zukommen lassen ?
fahr immer so 1-3 mal im Jahr beruflich nach Arizona ....
für Ami-Verhältnisse quasi gleich um die Ecke ;-)


----------



## marmis0205 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Mal im Ernst : Sind die Viecher für Menschen gefährlich ?


----------



## saily (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hi|wavey: ,

wow - so krasse Dinger hab ich noch nie gesehen...|uhoh: 
Da sollten sich doch ein paar interessierte Boardies finden, die da
mitwollen...|evil: 

Glückwunsch zu diesen coolen Fängen!!

Tight Lines

saily


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Da sage ich mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem einfach nur genialen und wahnsinns aussehenden Fang, aber vor allem  möchte ich  dir sagen 
#r#rIch würde glaub ich die Beine in die Hände nehmen und dem "Tierchen" mein Angelzeug überlassen.|supergri|scardie:


----------



## Urlauber (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo @ all,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!!|wavey: 

Der Artikel über diese Reise erscheint übrigens am Donnerstag in der neuesten Ausgabe der Rute & Rolle.Wer also ein wenig mehr wissen möchte,schaut dort am besten mal nach. 

Der nächste Trip zu den Alligatorhechten steht bereits und findet im Mai 2006 statt.Zur Zeit sind wir eine 4-köpfige Truppe,wollen aber am liebsten zu sechst anreisen,um den Jungs mal so richtig auf den Zahn zu fühlen...#: Wer also Interesse hätte mitzureisen,kann sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Gruß,Florian#h


----------



## rob (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

geile fische!
denke da muss ich in den nächsten jahren auch mal vorbeischauen!
welsgeschirr hab ich ja ausreichend:qlg rob


----------



## angler0507 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Habe den bericht in der R+R gelesen, bevor ich den Thread hier entdeckt habe. Unglaubliche Viecher, das! Aber auf die angeln? Und dann so nen Brummer noch ins eigene Boot holen? Nee danke, irgendwo gibts Grenzen…|scardie:


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Gratulation für den Fang!
Diese Kapitalen werden nur wenige zu Gesicht bekommen.
Leider bin ich ausgebucht - sonst wäre ich dabei.
Wünsche dir zwei gute Begleitpersonen und 
weiterhin Erfog - dann kommt Freude auf.
Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

wahnsinns fisch! der sieht ja echt krass aus...glückwunsch!!!

aber anstelle der 1-2kg köderfische kann man doch bestimmt auch n dackel oder ein kalb als köder nehmen 

und zum landen würde ich ne ritterüstung nehmen

gruss,
mike


----------



## marmis0205 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Ich habe beim Surfen noch mal ein Bild von so nem Vieh gefunden.
Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Hochladen, habe ich noch nie gemacht.


Viel Spaß beim Angst haben !!


----------



## noworkteam (6. Januar 2006)

*Alligator-Hechte nee lieber elefant-fisch*

wat für ein monster......|schild-g 

was es alles für fische gibt,.., 

respekt....

gruss noworkteam

ich würde den "elephant fish" vorziehen, wegen dem besseren zahnstatus


----------



## Spinny (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

@urlauber

WOW!#r  Hab den bericht in R&R gelesen |schild-g 
Wann ist die Reise genau geplant und was kostet es?#c 

Grus Spinny!


----------



## jaques1986 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

affe affe


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



jaques1986 schrieb:


> affe affe


 
Sehr intelligentes posting #d


----------



## Stingray (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Sehr intelligentes posting #d


 

Wiso ? Er wollte sich nur mal vorstellen. Das ist sein Name  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Globetroter (29. April 2009)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo urlauber.
Super bericht,das macht bok auf mehr,wolte auch da hin,kanst du mir weiter helfen.

gruß Globetroter.:m


----------



## schadstoff (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

o0 2 1/2 jahre alter Fred


----------



## zulu (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Globetroter !

Ohne grossen aufwand , nur mit etwas kleingeld 
innerhalb weniger wochen machbar.

Ein deutscher reiseveranstalter, ( fängt mit einem großen F an ), hat das im angebot.

Kann ich  einsteigern nur empfehlen.

#h

Z.


----------



## Denon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

Hallo

habe durch zufall das Video hier gefunden ,für die die es interessiert.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2736093/river_monsters_bite_from_an_alligator_gar/


----------



## feedermeister (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

hi florian ich hab dein buch und wenn ich 18 wäre würde ich sofort mitreisen


----------



## feedermeister (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alligator-Hechte in Texas.2 Mitreisende gesucht!*

ben boden ist doch mit


----------

